# Walmart 8 Plug Power Center w Timer



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

Went to Walmart yesterday and found some neat timer power bars which were indicated as being a New product. They look just like the non-digital Coralife timers sold at Big Als. They are not as colorful but have 8 plugs and I believe 4 per day or night setting. However, the style of the timer itself is exactly the same, I am almost certain the same contract manufacturer makes the Walmart ones and the coralife.

At about $20 each I got 2 to give them a try. I will write something here if they have any problems.


----------



## joeycichlid (Jan 6, 2009)

*walmart*

which one? And how many timers included on the bar?


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

The walmart bar has 1 timer, it looks just like the 1 timer Coralife model. Hope this clears up the confusion.


----------



## joeycichlid (Jan 6, 2009)

*timer*

what would u hook up besides lights>??


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

I have a 'fish room' of sorts with lots of tanks and many lights so I can use it there. Also on my main tank, a 210 gallon, i have a CO2 canister system so the solenoid valve and the co2 diffuser can be turned off at night when they are not needed and the tank has 3 light fixtures and a powerhead which turn off at night. 

Other people turn on some things at night like a UV sterilizer or moonlight.


----------



## DESMON (Dec 14, 2008)

*timer*

Please let us know if you get it working properly, I bought one and cant get it to work!


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

To follow up as requested, both timers are working fine. Certainly worth the risk, at least for me. I would think that Walmart would take it back if it was defective. I have never returned anything there but the ominous line I always see for returns suggests many people do.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Neat. I think these timers sell at HD and other hardware stores too. Probably a bit more if not the same price.

Lights are the most obvious things, but as James sai, you can also run CO2 equipment off of them, as well as extra powerheads (to create calm at night, and more flow during the day).


----------

